# what to do?



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

*need advice*

I have a question. I found my pigeon, Icarus, under a bush, hurt. He's an "old" squeaker. He was very docile when I first brought him home, but now that he's healed, he's getting wilder. I'd been letting him fly in & out the window for exercise, thinking he would actually FLY. But all he did was fly across the street and hang out on the motel roof with a bunch of unsavory birdy hoodlums. Last time, he came home covered in lice...eeeewww! So I've been keeping him in.

Do you think he'll be happy just living inside? The only other choice I see is to take him far away and let him go. Then I'd be worried about him. Should I clip a wing so I can tame him better? That's what I used to do with my parakeets.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds like he's going through a teenage stage where he's being kind of a brat. If it is your intention to let him have his freedom, then hanging out with the unsavory hoodlums across the street is probably a good idea. He can always find home if he needs to.
if you wish to keep him as a companion, he will outgrow this wild stage. Do keep him inside though but don't clip his wing. He'll come around.


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

(Attaching image of Icarus)


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

*what to do*



Charis said:


> It sounds like he's going through a teenage stage where he's being kind of a brat. If it is your intention to let him have his freedom, then hanging out with the unsavory hoodlums across the street is probably a good idea. He can always find home if he needs to.
> if you wish to keep him as a companion, he will outgrow this wild stage. Do keep him inside though but don't clip his wing. He'll come around.


I didn't know that birds had a bratty teenage stage, LOL  I would like to keep him, but only if he's happy. I just have a small apartment, so he wouldn't be able to fly around much. He does have a pretty nice setup in the window, tho.

Thanx for answering


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Every pigeon has their own unique personality as well, I have 9 pet pigeons, and they are all different. Each one has different tastes in certain seeds and supplements given and a few prefer not to be touched. Some will come to me on comand and two of them I just can't keep off me (Tooter and Rosco)

My youngest one is a male who is just a bit over 2 years old now, and he is still a brat. He is the only one who has a stubborn mind. Those of you that know my pigeons, probably know it is Clayton.

I am sure your pigeon would be happy if you chose to keep him, as long as you give him an hour or two (preferably at least 2) to fly around in a safe room. We have a thread on Pigeon Talk about safeguarding your house/room and what things to watch for when your bird is out and about. I too disagree with wingclipping. If danger ever was present, your bird would be unable to fly to save itself. Most pigeons love to bathe if given the opportunity, and are actually very clean birds.

I had one in the house all the time. Then I had two, then 3...well, it became a point in time when we had to build an outdoor facility for the for their best interest and ours as well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a link that will take you to safely birdproofing your home. It is worth looking at for all of us that may have a pigeon or any type of bird in the home.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

OK, I will keep him then. Do pigeons need toys, like parrots? Also, I notice he's sort of picky about his food. He eats the corn and peas, and leaves a lot of the small stuff. He has grit and water---does he need anything else?

I have been putting a pan of water on his cage floor every morning, but he never bathes in it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

flyingrat said:


> OK, I will keep him then. Do pigeons need toys, like parrots? Also, I notice he's sort of picky about his food. He eats the corn and peas, and leaves a lot of the small stuff. He has grit and water---does he need anything else?
> 
> I have been putting a pan of water on his cage floor every morning, but he never bathes in it.


Toys? Well, it depends on the personality of the pigeon. Some could care less, others love to play with them. I have three cat roll ball toys that have a bell in the middle tied with wire to the sides of my aviary inside, and many of them will jerk at the ball and take pleasure in making it make bell sounds. Even my senior retired old racer, Paris, loves to play with them.

As I said, pigeons all have eating variations just like you and I do. I add supplemental food, other than the Kaytee Dove-Pigeon mix that they like. I add lentils, split green peas, yellow raw pop corn and shelled unsalted sunflower seeds that I get at Wal-Mart. They are actually called hearts..._something_ hearts (I can't remember exactly at the top of my head). I also add safflower seeds. The saff and sunflower I use as treats because they are high in calories, so don't over-do it, or you can find yourself with an overweight birdie with possible health problems!Now, some of my birds will not eat some of these, so it is a trial and error thing to do with your bird.As far as the small stuff, but do not overfed it. It will naturally eat and leave what it does not want. Personally, I do not care for Lobster. But, if it meant eating because I was hungry and had nothing else, I would eat the lobster...same with them. I don't leave old uneaten seed in their personal dishes more than 3 days. I toss it out to the wild birds outside.

Bathing...you might have to teach him how to bathe. Do not force him. Show him with your hand swishing the water so that he can see this action. If as a last resort, well gently hold him and gently put water on his back and wings avoiding the face. Make it a good experience.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good advise, Victor.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, how the story goes. You don’t pay attention on pigeons until you come across sick injured one. Then you try to help and he somehow survives your efforts. In the mean time you notice how wonderful this bird is and you become to love him. Homing pigeon is homing for reason, it comes back to you. It is already too late but you don’t realize it. You go around the net and find out that pigeons in the wild live 2~3 years. Pigeons in the apartment will live 20 years and you start thinking hard. Should you let your friend out to fly with other birds, or leave it with you (2 or 20). Pigeons are non-demanding birds and can be quite happy in cage, with seeds and water provided and flight exercise once a day. Thing that you don’t realize is that during this 20 years of friendship you may come across another pigeon in need and that will be even better because your friend will have another friend and companion. And this will happen sooner than you think because once you start noticing these birds, you will notice also how many sick and injured birds are around us, and name flying rats is totally wrong for these adorable creatures.
Warm welcome to this community from me. (your pigeon is very cute)


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

> I also add safflower seeds.


It's funny, the seed mix I buy for him has safflower in it, and he HATES it! Won't touch it at all.

Does he need greens or fruit?

thanx for all your answers


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

x


plamenh said:


> and name flying rats is totally wrong for these adorable creatures.
> Warm welcome to this community from me. (your pigeon is very cute)


It's meant affectionately. Ever since Icarus showed up, I've been thinking so much about my dad. My dad used to raise pigeons, and that's what he always called the wild ones. In reality (which he would never admit), he liked them all. 

Thanx for the welcome  Icarus says thanx for the complement


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the name "flying rat" is totally appropriate because rats are adorable too!


----------



## nold_0603 (Jul 30, 2009)

flyingrat said:


> I have a question. I found my pigeon, Icarus, under a bush, hurt. He's an "old" squeaker. He was very docile when I first brought him home, but now that he's healed, he's getting wilder. I'd been letting him fly in & out the window for exercise, thinking he would actually FLY. But all he did was fly across the street and hang out on the motel roof with a bunch of unsavory birdy hoodlums. Last time, he came home covered in lice...eeeewww! So I've been keeping him in.
> 
> Do you think he'll be happy just living inside? The only other choice I see is to take him far away and let him go. Then I'd be worried about him. Should I clip a wing so I can tame him better? That's what I used to do with my parakeets.


i have a pairs of homing pigeon and they have a baby pigeons but he is old now he can now eat but im wondering why they dont have a egg yet i know 21 days and then they will lay an egg again but its been a month now.....what should i do guys? help me!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

flyingrat said:


> It's funny, the seed mix I buy for him has safflower in it, and he HATES it! Won't touch it at all.
> 
> Does he need greens or fruit?
> 
> thanx for all your answers


Greens are good for your pij. I chop up kale, place it in a shallow dish, and most of them love it. I chop carrots up in tiny pieces, and many of them gobble them up. Some like spinach or swiss chard. Not every day, or they could get loose poops. But once or twice a week is good. Experiment with different ones to see what yours likes.

I chop peanuts, UNSALTED, or raw spanish peanuts, into small pieces, and they are a special treat. Too many are not good for them, but now and then, just for a treat, most pigeons love them.


----------



## flyingrat (Jul 26, 2009)

irretractable said:


> I think the name "flying rat" is totally appropriate because rats are adorable too!


I like rats, too. They are admirable animals; intelligent, tough, and athletic. If people weren't such slobs, there wouldn't be so many rats.


----------

